# SULCATAS: Climber & Jamie (PHOTO HEAVY)



## DeanS (Aug 6, 2012)

Well...these two turn three this week! They are the product of WC parents up here in Antelope Valley! Their mom is one of the largest I've seen...in person (well over 175 lbs)

As you can see, Climber appears to be heading in the *GIANT* direction...he's currently 15" and 16 lbs. His sister is more demure...she's 8" and 6 lbs.

The first shot will be of the two of them eating...check out the size difference!







Random Climber shots...


























Jamie resting in her flower pot...














































THE END!


----------



## Livingstone (Aug 6, 2012)

Dean machine, thats incredible, Climber is HUGE!!! Its amazing to see how much of a difference In size. What do you attribute the size difference too? Great Job with both of them, they look great.


----------



## wellington (Aug 6, 2012)

Adorable pics. Amazed at the size difference. I am curious too as to what you think would cause such a size difference.


----------



## DeanS (Aug 6, 2012)

I'm not afraid to admit it...and I've mentioned it in other posts...but Climber loves dog poop...specifically, my pug's! He will follow Max around and wait until he's done...and bam! Since I know my dogs get only the best, then why shouldn't my tortoises! BTW, Aladar is the ONLY one that doesn't partake


----------



## stena29 (Aug 6, 2012)

DeanS said:


> I'm not afraid to admit it...and I've mentioned it in other posts...but Climber loves dog poop...specifically, my pug's! He will follow Max around and wait until he's done...and bam! Since I know my dogs get only the best, then why shouldn't my tortoises! BTW, Aladar is the ONLY one that doesn't partake



my sulcatas try to eat poo too....not sure if i should let them or not...lol...seems pretty gross...lol but i guess if he likes it and its not bad for him why not?


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 6, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Aug 6, 2012)

They are great looking,the first pic is a great reference pic when someone wants to know how fast a sulcata will grow, I have 5 dogs and Walker has never shown an interest in dog poo,darn it.


----------



## DeanS (Aug 6, 2012)

Len said:


> They are great looking,the first pic is a great reference pic when someone wants to know how fast a sulcata will grow



Thanks Len! I was just looking at my archives...and they were 4 weeks old when I got them...and that was September 26, 2009. 

So, I must correct myself! They actually won't be 3 for another 2 weeks or so!


----------



## AustinASU (Aug 6, 2012)

And they are the same age? If so thats insane!!!!!!!!


----------



## DeanS (Aug 6, 2012)

They are brother and sister!


----------



## Laurie (Aug 6, 2012)

They are gorgeous! I so wish I lived somewhere sulcata "friendly". Thats an amazing size difference!


----------



## Q'sTortie (Aug 6, 2012)

The size difference is amazing! Climber definitely got the size gene. I love your pictures, they are soooo cute!!


----------



## Kenazfehu (Aug 6, 2012)

The size difference is amazing! I think I've got a non-giant, too. He's between 3 and 4 years old, 10 inches, 7-1/2 pounds. I hope he stays petite! 

P.S. - I nearly break my neck trying to keep mine from eating the dog poo. It can't be good for him; dog diet is much higher in protein than the tortoise needs.


----------



## Livingstone (Aug 6, 2012)

The dog poop thing is very interesting, just out of curiousity do you ever get a fecal done to check for parasites?


----------



## DeanS (Aug 6, 2012)

Yes...and no unwanted guests...AT ALL!


----------



## l0velesly (Aug 6, 2012)

Great shots!!!! I love all of them!


----------



## lovelyrosepetal (Aug 30, 2012)

I, also love all of your pics, they are so cute. It is incredible that they are the same age because Climber is so much bigger! Congrats on your beautiful torts.


----------



## ChiKat (Aug 30, 2012)

You got some really great pictures there!!!


----------



## mctlong (Aug 31, 2012)

Thats an impressive size difference between the two individuals.


----------



## Momof4 (Aug 31, 2012)

I see some calendar shots!


----------



## DeanS (Sep 8, 2012)

Momof4 said:


> I see some calendar shots!



Thanks! We'll see!


----------

